# Need an affordable t-shirt printing service in the US



## nyancode (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi there. I'm quite new to the business. I worked for Teespring and Viralstyle for like a year and now I want to start my own business. I have tried Scalablepress for 2 months  and you know how bad their service... Yeah I even read about them before trying but their price is very attractive that's why... But I can't stand for them anymore. (you can read about my experience with them here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t645153.html )

Now I wonder is there's any affordable fulfillment service in the US that suitable for a starting up business like me? With API support.  Thank you all your guys!


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

There is many affordable fulfillment services around, but API that everyone keeps asking for does not work as good as advertised.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

Troed to semd you a PM but your box is full. Ping me back if you would liek to chat about your project

Dan Vado


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Are you looking for made to order?


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

Many here to choose from : Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Where are you located ?



nyancode said:


> Hi there. I'm quite new to the business. I worked for Teespring and Viralstyle for like a year and now I want to start my own business. I have tried Scalablepress for 2 months  and you know how bad their service... Yeah I even read about them before trying but their price is very attractive that's why... But I can't stand for them anymore. (you can read about my experience with them here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t645153.html )
> 
> Now I wonder is there's any affordable fulfillment service in the US that suitable for a starting up business like me? With API support.  Thank you all your guys!


----------



## lil lime designs (Feb 12, 2016)

printerlistings.com is great!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

nyancode said:


> Now I wonder is there's any affordable fulfillment service in the US that suitable for a starting up business like me? With API support.  Thank you all your guys!



What other companies have you looked at so far?


----------

